

New pocket projector for your iOS devices - mitchie_luna
http://www.gadgetlite.com/2012/02/02/wowee-vue-pico-projector-ios-devices/

======
kevinpet
I read this as "new pocket protector" which would be a really awesome case.
I'm disappointed.

